# Forum for Deacons



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 18, 2007)

DEACONS, DEACONS, DEACONS:

Do we really only have about a dozen deacons in the entire Puritanboard? I ask because part of your user profile is the ability to note your Church Position.

If you are a deacon then please note it in your profile. Also, let me know if you are a deacon and are unable to access the forum I've created.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 25, 2019)

PB created a Deacon forum back in 2007 as a protected forum for deacons to discuss issues that require more restriction than just a plain members only forum. If you are a deacon and don't already have access, contact a moderator to ask to be given access.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 25, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> PB created a Deacon forum back in 2007 as a protected forum for deacons to discuss issues that require more restriction than just a plain members only forum. If you are a deacon and don't already have access, contact a moderator to ask to be given access.


When I’m ordained I certainly will.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 25, 2019)

Finally. Now we can finally find the TR view of how to properly unclog a toilet and paint parking lots


----------



## ZackF (Jul 25, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Finally. Now we can finally find the TR view of how to properly unclog a toilet and paint parking lots


You mean I am predestined to unclog the toilet. I was going to use my free will to do something else for the church.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm nominated and am studying for the exams currently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Jul 26, 2019)

The forum for Deacons has never been particularly active, and has been pretty much dead for the last several years. As I recall, some of the Deacons were elected elder, some have become inactive on the board itself.... 

Seven threads since the end of 2010; the last substantive thread was in 2016. 



Grant Jones said:


> Now we can finally find the TR view of how to properly unclog a toilet and paint parking lots



This, I think, at least hints at some of the issues. The role of the deacon varies not just between Baptist and Presbyterian, but even between the different denominational strands of Presbyterianism. There is, perhaps, a smaller ground of common issues for deacons than there is for elders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 26, 2019)

Edward said:


> The forum for Deacons has never been particularly active, and has been pretty much dead for the last several years. As I recall, some of the Deacons were elected elder, some have become inactive on the board itself....
> 
> Seven threads since the end of 2010; the last substantive thread was in 2016.
> 
> ...


When I was ordained a Deacon in my OPC congregation I asked for, and received permissions to view, and post, in the Deacon only forum. As Edward noted, it is basically inactive. Another consideration, on my part, is the confidentiality I feel members of my congregation expect in my keeping their concerns private. I do sometimes seek advice from Session, but I'd feel amiss in sharing certain 'problems' on an Internet board due to the privacy issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SRoper (Jul 26, 2019)

I think it is properly noted in my profile. I was unaware that there was a deacon forum. I've said before that this forum is very fragmented. The only page I actually use is "recent posts." I only worry about the categories when I am creating a new post, and then it just seems like picking the correct category is an obstacle to posting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SRoper (Jul 26, 2019)

Edward said:


> This, I think, at least hints at some of the issues. The role of the deacon varies not just between Baptist and Presbyterian, but even between the different denominational strands of Presbyterianism. There is, perhaps, a smaller ground of common issues for deacons than there is for elders.



And between congregations in the same denomination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm no longer a deacon so I shouldn't be able to access.


----------



## Edward (Jul 26, 2019)

Harley said:


> I'm no longer a deacon so I shouldn't be able to access.



Join the PCA - ordained for life unless deposed, ordained an elder, or you resign.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 26, 2019)

Edward said:


> Join the PCA - ordained for life unless deposed, ordained an elder, or you resign.


Hotel California?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 27, 2019)

Harley said:


> I'm no longer a deacon so I shouldn't be able to access.





Edward said:


> Join the PCA - ordained for life unless deposed, ordained an elder, or you resign.



It appears that the RPCNA also has similar differences between ordination and being active.



> 5. Cessation of Service on a Board of Deacons
> A deacon’s service may cease under the following circumstances:
> a. A deacon may request the session to accept his resignation from the
> board of deacons.
> ...


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jul 27, 2019)

I don't mind still having access, certainly don't mind having a chance to learn from deacons about works of mercy; though I was ordained in a Reformed Baptist church, and in my current congregation I am not considered a deacon.


----------

